# Lucky Reptile Thermostats.



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if Lucky Reptile do a dimming stat thats suitable for light bulbs.

I know Microclimate and Habistat do them, but i was looking around and i like the way the Lucky Reptile stats have an LCD display (and temperature display), and would look nice built into my new homebuilt viv!

However, i've not been able to find a dimming version!


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

No they dont, Lucky Reptile

Under products, theyve got all the stuff they do. Shame because i do love the look of those stats but use bulbs as well.


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

I think they are currently developing a dimmer mechanism on their stats, thought I don't think there are any currently available


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

I might of been unlucky with my "lucky Reptile" thermostat as it died after 9 months  . And no stupidly I didnt keep the reciept, admitadley I could of just been unfortunate but Iv'e never had any problems with habistat and they are all still going some of them are over 3 years old. This is of course just my personal opinion :whistling2:


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

The Thermo Control Pro II looked really good until I realised it didn't have a dimming stat, don't want the light flashing on/off all the time, my CWD won't know what the :censor:s going on!


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

LUFC_SPACEMAN said:


> The Thermo Control Pro II looked really good until I realised it didn't have a dimming stat, don't want the light flashing on/off all the time, my CWD won't know what the :censor:s going on!


 
it does but its designed for use with a ceramic. although it has 2 ccts with 2 seperate timers so this is how i have it:

cct1: ceramic heater - on 24/7 (day and nite temps)

cct2 : UV and basking light - on 7:30 - 8.00.

trust me mate its the setup you will be best off with on yours.

edit - in answer to your Q mikey no they dont. only for ceramics at the mo.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody got the humidistat, It is Ace !!


----------

